# Toronto doc's



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Anybody here from Toronto thats in talk therapy ?
Any good, worth while doctors to seek too around the area?

I'm talking shrinks here btw...free or $. Doesn't matter. As long as they aren't med pushers and actually care for their patient. (unless that doesn't exist anymore lmao)


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

bump bollocks


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I imagine the best place to start looking would be CAMH (Centre for Addiction and Mental Health). I'd be surprised if they couldn't help you, or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Old news, they really can't help out a lot (hard to believe) but its the truth. Kinda sad in huge city like this. Then again, their backlog of patients is absolutely huge.

I was more interested with people from here that had personal experiences with a name(s) worth mentioning.

I know of a few places, but more interested in specific shrinks and what not


----------

